# vote for the June photo of the month



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry guys I planned on posting this thread the night before I went on vacation but my computer burned up that day. So I just got back from vacation yesterday and got a new computer today.

So here is our voting thread

Choose your favorite photo for the theme "Goldens & water fun"

Simtek


Kimm










mylissyk


turtle66



rik










tippykayak









jwemt81









midas mom









Joellen


Noey









Beaushel



golden123









julinem


golden&hovawart


lisa_and_willow









ellesimmo


bogey's mom



Sunrise


missmarstar









laurie










maggiesmommy









hurley'smommy


faith's mommy









melandel









inge


essjay



mullietucksmom









reneesdog


scottie









olik


coppers-mom


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of some very happy pups.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh man, I kept scrolling down the entries thinking "that's the one...oops, no that's the one. No wait, THAT one..."

Tough decision! Way too many happy water dogs to pick from!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was really torn, they're all so good, but I finally settled on Lisa & Willow...gotta love that smile!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is really difficult. Beautiful pictures. The theme was Golden & water fun.
I see wonderful goldens and much water. Myllissyk 's photo got my vote. Beautiful golden, much water and much fun. Great picture.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

This was probably the hardest month ever! I'm like Ranger--I have scrolled down several times trying to narrow down to a favorite. Finally decided since July is has Independence Day on the 4th and Flag Day on June 14 (I know, American holidays) and I see a lot of red, white & blue in this picture--Lisa&Willow get my vote. Kudos to everyone for some great pictures!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

This month was easy for me to choose a favorite! I liked Joellen's photo the best because I've never been able to get a shot of Scout with her fish, all that I always capture is Scout and the water...no fish  . Great shot Joellen!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> This month was easy for me to choose a favorite! I liked Joellen's photo the best because I've never been able to get a shot of Scout with her fish, all that I always capture is Scout and the water...no fish  . Great shot Joellen!


Aww, thank you Heartofgold! :smooch:


----------

